# When did your pup start to bark



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I got lucky..........Molly does not bark very much at all , and when she does, it is one or two 'barks' just to notify me of something she wants, or someone at the door.......even when we go to my son's house and the retrievers are barking their heads off, she just follows them around like "OOOHHHH How exciting!" or if we are out on a walk and little yappy dogs start acting like idiots.... she ignores the ruckus, stops and looks at them, then keeps on going like she just can't be bothered by such foolishness! LOL! 
She is 4.5 years old now but never barked at all until she was almost a year old!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think Maizie started barking at noises at around 4-6 months?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I got lucky..........Molly does not bark very much at all , and when she does, it is one or two 'barks' just to notify me of something she wants, or someone at the door.......She is 4.5 years old now but never barked at all until she was almost a year old!


:adore: Good girl, Molly!


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

The second we picked him up.

Rookie LOVES the sound of his own voice!

Sigh....


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Haha awww 

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Poppy was 13 weeks when I got her. It was a couple of weeks before I heard a little bark out of her and a couple of months before she barked at the doorbell or an ominous, to her, looking people outside. She still is not very barky but when she does, her watch dog bark is LOUD!

VQ


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

About 5.5 months old Asher suddenly started to bark and growl at random things (an ornamental statue that has been in my house since before I got him at 9 weeks was the first thing he just freaked out about). He still is confident and loves all humans and dogs but he definitely went through a fear period that he is starting to come out of a bit more now but he definitely barks out the window and people and nothing. 
His 'brothers' taught him to bark at the front door before that.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Grace is a standard and was silent (except for a moaning she still affects when asking for something) until 6 months them deep growls and barking at anything she sees as an impingement on her territory started. I have not been able to prevent her from responding to the "barkelewya chorus" or passers by but I have taught her to "whisper bark" so that we can hear it but people 5 miles away will not be startled LOL. Eric


----------



## hkb (Oct 12, 2014)

ericwd9 said:


> "whisper bark" so that we can hear it but people 5 miles away will not be startled LOL. Eric


 <---- priceless!!

Smudge didn't bark until he was about a year old - we were wondering if he had any voice he was so quiet. He started to bark at real dogs on tv, then real cats, then any real animal on tv, then cartoon animals, then line drawing of animals!!

We are trying to "unlearn" him of barking at the tv!!

He occasionally barks at noises outside.

Mostly he barks at us when we are not moving at a speed of his liking to go to the park..... we appear to be slow, both in speed and learning, but Smudge is no quitter!!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I read somewhere that at any sign of danger, adult dogs will come forward and young dogs (under a year or so) will hide or seek shelter. I saw a demonstration of that when I was with a friend and her 6 months old golden and her adult golden. One of my dogs started to bark at something and her adult dog ran up to see what it was and also barked. The puppy ran to the back door for safety. So I am no expert, but I wonder if barking is something that is naturally more for adult dogs than puppies.

Sam didn't start barking until he was 6 months or a year -- I forget exactly when.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Babykins is a year and a half and she doesn't bark. Well she does bark but it's extremely rare and very short duration. She barked at an extremely aggressive dog on TV and was clearly upset so we quickly changed channels. She sometimes will bark once or twice while in a play bow to signal to another dog she wants to play. I've heard her bark about 3-4 times in 7 months. She never barks when the neighborhood dogs bark.

She doesn't bark when someone is at the door. If she hears a doorbell whether it's real or one on TV, she runs to the front door but is silent.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily started alert barking to people near our yard when she was nine weeks old. Javelin has barked since the second night he was home. Peeves is also a barker. If one barks, they all bark. They will bark to tell me there is a bird on the front lawn. No thank you, it doesn't matter on that. Just tell me when a cat is near the chickens or a person is too close to the house. I would be happy if they were all about 75% quieter than they often are. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't remember when Jazz started barking, but she has never been much of a barker, other than as a alert. Blue, on the other hand... We picked him up from the breeder when he was nine weeks old, put him in a crate in the back of the SUV, got as far as the end of the driveway, stopped the car because he was barking/crying so much, got him out of the crate, and took turns sitting in the back seat to hold him for the six hour drive home. Took us about 15 minutes to choose his registered name: [kennel name] He's Singin' the Blues. Most vocal dog we've ever had. He has a remarkable range of barks, whines, yips, yodels, howls, growls, snarls, etc. He makes a big deal of alerting us--we don't always know why, but I have no doubt he sees, smells, or hears something worth reporting. He's especially loud when he's trying to entice a reluctant Jazz to play. He hardly cried at night, though, from the day he came home, and in truth, he isn't a problem barker, just a very enthusiastic one.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

The Scotties are noisy dogs. Someone knocking on the door, the UPS truck, the mail truck, deer in the yard. They don't start barking until 6-12 months of age, usually. For the last 20 years, I've always had multiple dogs. It's interesting, there is usually a "designated barker", one of the older dogs is the alarm dog. That one will keep a lookout, and when they bark, the others join in. It formerly was Meena, but she's getting deaf and her eyesight is not so good anymore. So it seems her younger daughter Charlie has taken over that function. Oh, goodie, she's even noisier than her mother! 

Mackey, the 6 months old spoo has not started alarm barking yet. He leaves that up to the Scotties. When they start barking outside, he runs in the dog door with his tail at half mast. The only time I hear him bark is when he is futilely trying to get one of the Scots to play with him. He woofs in their faces.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My last 3 were from 15 months to 5 years, normally with Bella and Sage they were here a month or 2 before they barked. Cayenne barked the day I got her. When company comes the go wild, and then settle, but when they get their keys to leave they get just as excited as when the guest arrived.

God help you if a squirrel or cat is outside Cayenne goes wild, today Sage barked at the squirrel the first time.

I have let this get out of control, and I have to speak really sternly to them to shut them up


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Toby was born on 2/21/16---I have written in our book, 4/27/16:

Toby discovered he has a voice. Barking at Kong. lol

That = first bark, 9 1/2 weeks


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Most of my dogs started barking at noises and people at around 5 months of age. However, I think I really got lucky with Trina and Kaydee. They didn't do much barking, and when they did, Kaydee was always the one who started it. And of course then Trina had to follow suit with her sister, lol.


----------



## KBMeredith (Nov 1, 2016)

About 4 months. Prior to that, silent. Now barks a few times if some is at the door etc. he's not a yapper thank goodness!! Many small dogs can be!


----------



## Laumau (Dec 17, 2016)

I think Benji started barking at about 3 months old. He barks a fair amount, a bit more than I'd like.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My eldest Teaka is a high pitched yapper and so I learned to ask my breeder for puppies who were not reactive barkers and that is exactly what I got. Timi will bark in play, but Trulee doesn't even do that. They don't even bark at the doorbell or when other dogs at the park go crazy barking at something, but if something "seriously dangerous" happens like the time a package of wee wee pads fell off the shelf or when the cable guy swung around his big heavy backpack they both will bark in the most menacing way - it is hysterical to hear such deep voices come out of such tiny pip squeaks lol!
But to answer the question that I think you were asking, if you have not heard much of any barking by 18 weeks I think that you can rest assured that problem barking is unlikely to develop. My breeder is able to give a good read on barking propensity by 10-12 weeks old.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Lily started alert barking to people near our yard when she was nine weeks old. Javelin has barked since the second night he was home. Peeves is also a barker. If one barks, they all bark. They will bark to tell me there is a bird on the front lawn. No thank you, it doesn't matter on that. Just tell me when a cat is near the chickens or a person is too close to the house. I would be happy if they were all about 75% quieter than they often are. Consider yourself lucky.



Supporting my theory that they are either born with it or they aren't, and if they are there is little that you can do to curb it as I know that as good a trainer as you are, if something could have been done about it you would have! Lucky that you don't live in an apartment, for me, non-barky dogs are a must - I went through a lot of angst and expense to manage yappy Teaka over the years!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck is pretty quiet and would be even more so, if my husband had not made such a happy fuss about real alarms. He watches the security camera in the kitchen, knows the one focused at the gate and will bark when he sees any vehicle or person there. He tends to go on and on about it. A "whisper bark" would be great. When we are outside he doesn't bark at trucks, joggers or people he sees watching from the gate. He did alarm once about a Mylar ballon that got stuck near the gate. That was suspicious, lol! He has a business bark for his opossum battles, quiet chasing squirrels. He did bark and cry as a puppy, but not much.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Frosty started the alarm bark at 5 mos. He is a very protective boy, but will stop if I ask him to. Maizie was around the same age. She has a hard time shutting off her bark if she sees something she doesn't like.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Sailor did not alert bark until he was eight years old... when the Rottweiler and Airedale moved out. I guess he figured someone had to step up to the job. He is 11 now, and can go weeks with out barking. Wilson, is a work in progress inside, but outside he is quiet also. Prior to Nike moving in, one of our neighbors did not realize that there were any dogs at our house. That's pretty good considering we had two Standards and that Little Jack Russell. Nike bays like a hound.


----------

